# Driftwood and stabilized wood together!



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_8116_zpsfqya1twi.jpg
Some of the sweetest driftwood Osage you ever let your eyes gaze upon! Also this one has a center core made from some spalted maple that I stabilized last year from a tree in our backyard! It acts like the brass in one of my tube calls. Directs the sound straight out the barrel!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (May 27, 2015)

That is sweet looking....very cool.


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2015)

Gorgeous osage! Chuck


----------



## Mabren2 (May 28, 2015)

Looks great, all of your calls are beautiful! This maybe a stupid question (and if so you can say so), but would you mind posting a before and after driftwood pic sometime? I'm not asking for something immediately, just the next time you're out picking I'd be interested to see what you think a "good find" looks like. The reason I ask is because I have access to a farm with a lot of river bank and tons of driftwood, but I'm not smart enough to know what a suitable piece of driftwood for turning looks like. I will struggle with species ID, which is fine, but do you just kind of thump it to check for hardness, or should I pack a small saw to cut into it before lugging it home? Sorry for being a newbie!


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2015)

Mabren2 said:


> Looks great, all of your calls are beautiful! This maybe a stupid question (and if so you can say so), but would you mind posting a before and after driftwood pic sometime? I'm not asking for something immediately, just the next time you're out picking I'd be interested to see what you think a "good find" looks like. The reason I ask is because I have access to a farm with a lot of river bank and tons of driftwood, but I'm not smart enough to know what a suitable piece of driftwood for turning looks like. I will struggle with species ID, which is fine, but do you just kind of thump it to check for hardness, or should I pack a small saw to cut into it before lugging it home? Sorry for being a newbie!



Matt, don't be sorry for asking questions! I think I speak for most people here when I say ask all the questions you need to. We all have areas we don't know about and dam near everybody here is more than happy to answer questions and give help. Trust me, I'm one of the dumber people here and have asked all kinds of stupid questions, they haven't kicked me off yet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 29, 2015)

Matt, no problem, I would have answered your question earlier but have been in the hospital and visiting doctors ...so I just now turned on this computer. One thing I like about finding driftwood is the variety, from Osage to Walnut and Birch and Oak and Cedar and the list goes on and on. Foe me the key is the color of the wood, seasoned wood will darken over time, usually the harder the wood the darker the outer layer. Thumping works too...but I use a pocket knife to go below the surface to make sure it is what I am looking for. The longer the wood has been exposed (some woods) the harder it will become, especially red cedar I have picke dsome up that was near purple and hard as oak. Always a blast just to see what you can find...good luck


----------



## Mabren2 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Pappy! I hope all is well with your health!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

